# Aldi Supermarkets



## CFPC (Jun 2, 2012)

Has anyone ever painted a Aldi supermarket?


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

CFPC said:


> Has anyone ever painted a Aldi supermarket?


I haven't been inside one since 1988 when we lived in Illinois. Don't have any near me in Michigan that I'm aware of. Cool that you got to bid on some.


----------



## oz_painter (Aug 18, 2012)

i have, done about half a dozen. fairly easy, only pain i found was they like using 2 pac paint on all there steel work


----------



## CFPC (Jun 2, 2012)

oz_painter said:


> i have, done about half a dozen. fairly easy, only pain i found was they like using 2 pac paint on all there steel work


Do you paint the sales floor ceilings with dry fall?


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

CFPC said:


> Do you paint the sales floor ceilings with dry fall?


What products, and where they go should all be specified in the bid documents. And in answer to your question, I don't see any reason why the open bar joist ceiling wouldn't be specified as dry fall.


----------



## oz_painter (Aug 18, 2012)

yea should be in your scope of works and paint spec. if they setup the shop same as here in aus the only ceilings we had to paint were in the airlocks for the entry and exit. 

i could of been wrong about the 2-pac to, i half think it was gloss enamel i was using either way was a pain in the ass


----------

